# Cornershop



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Just launched in my area. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Can't say I have. They don't have it in my market. I have done shopping trips with UE and I think it's the same thing.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

They were a pretty good band back in the day
"When I Was Born For The 7th Time"


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I prefer Brimful of Asha


----------



## Arcane (Aug 7, 2021)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Just launched in my area. Anyone have experience with them?


Tried it twice and both times went bad.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

As a customer I approve, they don't accept tips.


----------

